# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Заполнение отчёта РСВ за 2 квартал 2022 г.

## nickspb

1С 7.7 (7.70.666) Изменили МРОТ в Константах с 01.06.2022г. на 15729,00  . При  заполнении раздела 3 отчета РСВ с июня встает этот МРОТ. Затем изменили МРОТ на прежний - 13890,00. Перепровели июньское начисление ЗП, начисление взносов через закрытие месяца, НО в разделе 3 отчета РСВ не меняется сумма на 13890. В карточке по страховым взносам все верно начисляет программа. А раздел 3 отчета РСВ никак не меняется. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1С 7.7 (7.70.666) Изменили МРОТ в Константах с 01.06.2022г. на 15729,00  . При  заполнении раздела 3 отчета РСВ с июня встает этот МРОТ. Затем изменили МРОТ на прежний - 13890,00. Перепровели июньское начисление ЗП, начисление взносов через закрытие месяца, НО в разделе 3 отчета РСВ не меняется сумма на 13890. В карточке по страховым взносам все верно начисляет программа. А раздел 3 отчета РСВ никак не меняется. В чем может быть проблема?


 Отчеты - Специализированные - Персонифицированные сведения застрахованных лиц заново заполнить сведения за 2 квартал 2022 года. Результаты сохранить в файл. В регламентированной отчетности РСВ заново заполнить раздел 3 данными из сохраненного файла.

----------

nickspb (18.08.2022)

----------


## nickspb

Спасибо, Александр II. После выполнения всех манипуляций у нас всё получилось.

----------

